

Researching UK entrepreneurs that have secured a US Visa - WilliamChanner

Writing an article that will profile UK entrepreneurs that have managed to secure a US visa.<p>It's a continuation from this article http://www.startups.co.uk/what-london-can-learn-from-silicon-valley.html<p>Looking to quote in the article.<p>Love to hear from you if this is you - email me: william.channer@gmail.com<p>Or just suggest names of UK entrepreneurs in the US that I should get in contact with.
======
bandrew
William - i think you've tapped me for everything I know about this but happy
to catch up again. You have my contact details.

Andy McLoughlin

~~~
WilliamChanner
Check email :)

